# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الدولي التونسي هيثم مرابط آخر صفقات المريخ

## طارق حامد

*كتب مزمل ابوالقاسم :





وافق اللاعب 
والصفاقسي ما زال متردداً في الموافقة على إطلاق سراحه 
لاعب دولي متميز يلعب في خانة المحور (أسمراني اللون) 
وقد اختاره مدرب المنتخب التونسي لتشكيلة نسور قرطاج المشاركة في أمم إفريقيا 2010 
غداً سيصل إلى أبوظبي مع منتخب تونس لمعسكر إعداد سيشهد إقامة مباراتين وديتين 




*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*هسي يا طارق كمية اللاعبين ديل 
يسجلوهم وين؟
في حاجة غير مفهومة 
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كلتشي تجنيس ...
وراغو احتراف في اوربا ...
لاسانا برضو لن يعود ...
هذا اعتقاد شحصي يا حبيب ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*مبوتو عصام الحضري كاسروفا هيثم مرابط 
ايداهور وارغو كلتشي اندشيمي لاسانا يوسف محمد
هؤلاء الذين استحضرهم الان 
الا تري ان هذا تيم بحاله 
عجلة المريخ مشكلتها لمن تتحرك بتتحرك بكل قوتها بدون فرامل
نعمل ليها دقداق؟
ههههههههه
...
*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*كثرة الخيارات مع ضيق الوقت وصعوبة المفاوضات غالبا ما تؤدي الى استعجال الذي بدوره يؤدي الى نتائج سلبية

نسال الله ان يوفق الادارة في اختيار الانسب والاجدر انشاء الله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*فجر رئيس نادي المريخ جمال الوالي المفاجأة الثانية في ملف المحترفين والتي جاءت من العيار الثقيل لاكمال اتفاقه مع نجم وسط


الصفاقسي الرياضي التونسي ومنتخب نسر قرطاج الدولي هيثم المرابط الذي يوجد حاليا مع المنتخب التونسي في معسكر تحضيري بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة استعداداً للمشاركة مع المنتخب التونسي في نهائيات امم افريقيا بانجولا وسيصل الدولي التونسي هيثم المرابط للخرطوم لاكمال اجراءات انضمامه للمريخ وابداء الرغبة بعد اجتياز الكشوفات الطبية بعد ان توصل رئيس المريخ لاتفاق مع نادي الصفاقسي قبل ان يعود للامارات من جديد للحاق بمنتخب بلاده الذي سيغادر مطلع يناير لانجولا.
ده خبر قوون منقول بى ضبانتو !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*غايتو كترة المفاجأءات دى حا تقتل ليها ربراب
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*واحد تونسي زعلان برشا برشا والله الناس ديل عربيهم محتاج ليه لمترجم :
الوالى يفجر المفاجاة الثانية هيثم المرابط للمريخ 



خايف لا تطلع بالرسمي الحكاية



فرغت الجمعية

------------------------------



الزحاف هججتوه presque خاطرو يبيع الملاعبية

و فرغ الجمعية كيما يقولو برشا...

اهو السلامي كيف كيف رغم ملياراتو..

و خماخم تو كي عطاوه السلطة كيف كيف...

الفرق بيناتهم

انو عالاقل الزحاف كان يدافع عالجمعية بالدم و بالروح

و عندو كاريزم و عندو وهرة و محترم في صفاقس كاملة

شخصيا اكثر حاجة نادم عليها هي خروج الزحاف

لا نفطي لا والو..



اما برجولية يتباع المرابط مشكلة كبيرة..

ديجا احنا عندنا 3 بيفوات برك في الافكتيف متاعنا كامل..

مرابط + شادي + شاكر

و احنا نلعبو بزوز و يقعد واحد بناك

يتباع هيثم نوليو من غير بيفوات عالبنك

و حتى اذا تشري ما تنجمش تلقى في قيمة هيثم

السوق التونسية كاملة مافيهاش احسن من الوسط متاعنا

عندنا احسن وسط
*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*ده عربى يا مرسى؟
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*مبروك المريخ من الان هيثم مرابط لاعب قوى وسريع ويفهم النفطي جيدا هذه الخطوة ممتازة لكي لا يحسوا بالغربة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*غايتو يا طارق عندك جنس محن ياخي ما تشوف ليك مترجم يترجم لينا الكلام الملولو ده
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تطسنى جاموسه عميا لو كنت فاهم حاجه
يا شيخ طارق انت اللى نقلت الكلام وانت اللى تترجمو !!
*

----------


## Almothanna

*شايفين ياشباب حبيبنا التونسي دا قال ليك: السوق التونسية كلها مافيها أحسن من المرابط . عشان الناس ماتقعد تسمع لينا كلام رمضان ورجب وشعبان الراجل دا من كلاموا مشجع صفاقسي متعصب يعني بإختصار أحسن من يحكم على لعيبتو ، يعني زي لمن أنا او أي مريخابي يحكم على العجب في زول بقدر يغالطنا ولا بكون شاهد ليه كور أكتر مننا؟؟؟ .
بنشكرك برشا برشا أخونا طارق . هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها . 
والله يديك العافية ياوالينا خليت التوانسة يطلعوا من طورهم .
                        	*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*التوانسة ديل لعاااااااااااااابين والله وخاصة ثنائي المريخ الجديد
وبعدين التونسي دا شكلو زعلاااااااااااااااااان شديييييييييييد على المرابط
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* الترجمه  من فضلك !
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*دة عربي يا برعي
*

----------

